# Diseases



## SayYesToGoats (Oct 31, 2022)

First can horses have CL, CAE, or Jhones? 2. I have one goat that tested for Jhones however none of my other goats have it and she was born on my farm and has never left. So I'm wondering how she would have it? I'm kinda freak out right now because it's real bad if she has it!! The vet wants to do a fecal test to see if it's for real. What are chances it's false? PRAYING IT IS!! Thanks for any help!


----------

